# A Canadian Stoners Story



## canuckgrow (Dec 17, 2010)

Greetings to all my fellow tokers 
Been lurking here for about 6 months or so reading whatever caught my attention and finally decided to join back in October and have made a few posts since then. Looks like I am going to stick around for a while and become part of this online community. Its not the first forum I've been active with so I sorta know my way around an "online community" but I thought it best to describe my history as a stoner as a good introduction to the community. Its a long read I know but just writing it all down is a great thing for me so thanks for taking the time to read it.

My marijuana story,

Started when I was a teenager the year I turned 15 in fact. Being a bit of a rebel as far back as I can remember weed was a natural for me. I remember the first time actually being "high as a kite" a friend and I went to an older coworkers house after work(summer job) and procurred 1 spindly little what we Canadians call a "pin joint" from said co-worker for $2. We proceeded to the nearest place of privacy which was for us the top of an old garbage dump locally known as Mt. Trashmore and proceeded to smoke it. We had just barely finished and both of us were laying on our backs starring up at a beautiful summer sky filled with billowy white clouds of all different shapes and sizes. We laid there for what seemed like 6 hours but was actually closer to 1 hour just having the best conversation of our young lives to that point. From then on I've had a love affair with our ladyfriend Mary Jane. The friend turned out to be the best man at my first wedding some 10 years later and is still my best friend today. He no longer smokes but mainly because of his wife ....Oh well that's another story, Back to mine.

I smoked all the way through high School graduated all be it a few years later than the rest of the class. After 4 years I had had enough despite not having enough credits for the diploma and decided to enter the workforce. Talk about eye opening experiences, I worked in factories and as general labor in construction for a few years until a workplace accident which left me on crutches requiring surgery to my right knee. While working as a roofer on a commercial site I fell 1 story and landed in a pile of sand(lucky) hyper extending my right knee and snapping the ACL.(Anterior cruciate ligament) After the reconstructive surgery and recovery which took 4 months(marijuana was my only pain medicine)I decided to go back to school. Why not? I was receiving compensation and wanted to do something for it. 
Well I graduated with honors and I was completely stoned through every class and while all homework,projects,tests,exams were completed and proved beyond a shadow of a doubt what I had already believed for years. Marijuana makes smart people smarter. While going to school I met my first wife which led me to believe without a shadow of doubt that alcohol makes you do stupid shit. We got married and had a beautiful daughter together which is what prompted me to take off in a big truck for a few years. Don't get me wrong I love my daughter with all of my heart but her Mother was a total nightmare both pregnant and as a new Mother. The marriage lasted for exactly 4 years before we split up, but not before she was pregnant again. Enter son # 1 whom I also love with all of my heart. Blah, Blah, She left with my daughter and unborn son.....Back to trucking..... Having spent 3 years traveling to every major city in North America and quite a few of the smaller ones delivering and picking up freight with an 80,000 lbs vehicle and never having an accident. I stand here to tell you I was stoned through it all. That's right international border crossings and I was never without the herb. Won't go into details of how I did it but lets just say I was smarter than the border guards, police, DOT, MTO. Which really wasn't that hard to do although today's world is altogether different. My escapades were back in the early to mid 90's when everything was relatively calm, kewl, collected. Nowadays they are not fuckin' around and have no sense of humor about anything and I would not dream of pulling any of the shit today that I got away with then.

.....After giving up the trucking life to try and save my marriage which did not work I took up the administration side of trucking, dispatching, sales, safety. After just a few short years I found myself managing a small struggling courier company. Well it took me 3 years to do it although certainly not alone but I was instrumental in turning it around. Did the same thing again for another struggling trucking company. All of it while stoned. Thats right a few puffs in the morning some more at lunch and after work until nighty night time. Of course you have to develop methods that do not alert your colleagues or co workers but its easier than it seems. During this period is when I met my soul mate and current wife of 11 years in Yahoo chat and we have a 9 year old son together and are by all accounts "The happiest couple anyone knows" By this time I was fairly bored with work and the whole transportation industry in general and sick of working for other people. Thats when I decided to go into business for myself as far from transportation as I could get so I settled on buying a hot dog cart and enjoyed a beautiful spring.summer/fall working season outdoors making very good cash. The next year I bought a chip truck and opened it running it successfully for 2 years before selling it and doubling my investment. You guessed it high as a kite through it all. Not needing to work but choosing to work is a great feeling. I chose to drive a moving truck for the summer just to see of I could. Now that is some heavy work man let me tell you I lost 40 lbs in 4 months and my wife couldn't keep her hands off my rear end which when you are 40 years old is an accomplishment of epic proportions. Awww the moving crew the stoners paradise. The whole crew smoked all day everyday. After the work slowed down for the winter I explored some other opportunities and ended up part of a huge environmental cleanup of a 40 year fuel oil leak under a major hospital in Toronto. Working with a small diverse contractor who does a little bit of everything I was able to operate some very heavy duty equipment in both the environmental and land clearing aspects of the enterprise. Equipment such as 40 tonne excavators, skidders, tub grinders, whole tree chippers, feller bunchers, bull dozers...Ect...Ect.....all of it stoned and without any injuries or damage......Which brings us almost to the present. Back in August 23rd of this year my Daughter who is now 17 yrs old was diagnosed with NETS cancer which is a rare form of cancer and terminal in her case. Since then she has undergone 20 scans 100's of needles 2 biopsies, 3 rounds of chemotherapy and almost 3 months in the hospital. She just got back from her make a wish trip which was a weeks stay at the Hilton in Chicago and some awesome shopping on "Magnificent Mile".....She is back at the hospital today for what they call "clinic" which they take blood and monitor her vitals to see where she is at. Tomorrow will be the start of round # 4 of chemo for her. She decided to do chemo to try and prolong and give her quality of life with what is left. She has sold mass tumors in her colon, liver, pancreas, Kidneys and a small tumor on her left lung. So far the chemo has stopped new growth and shown a small shrinkage in some areas. But it has made her very sick, she is on some 30 different medications to try and counteract the symptoms of the cancer and the side effects of the chemo including Marinol twice a day. During the meeting in which the team of Dr.s told us that she was going to die I asked about Marijuana as an effective way of easing some of her symptoms and was met with hostility by the Dr's and my ex-wife. So much for medical marijuana for cancer patients. Currently she is living between the hospital and her mothers house which has been all converted for home care. Although my ex was a terrible wife she is a wonderful Mother and is taking very good care of our daughter.
My daughter is the strongest young lady I have ever met in my life she has endured all of the above including the news of her imminent death with dignity and head held high. Yes I was one of those parents that thought it would never happen to me but it did and I don't know how I would have gotten through the last 4 months without my herb.

So here I am on a leave from work thinking about the meaning of life and what to do with the rest of mine.
While I contemplate that I have a message for the people on the other side of the war on Marijuana.
In my own personnel experience Marijuana has benefited me greatly and the only harm it causes society is directly related to its prohibition. You gave me no choice but to support criminal enterprises to obtain Marijuana and I will continue to do so until you end this war. Although obtaining quality weed from the street is getting harder and harder to do these days. Once I get my grow going that will change for me I hope.

My wife and I are not wealthy. We live comfortably with all of our bills paid. We don't have cable or satellite in our home choosing instead to read more and we live sensibly within our means. We vote city, provincial and federal, volunteer locally and try to live a good life. 
So there you have it folks that's my story as a Canadian stoner. Contrary to what the other side would have you believe I'm not a criminal and pose no harm to society.

thanks for reading and peace and pot for life


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Canuk buddy, 
Im really sorry to hear about your daughter, that is awful. Crazy events like that have a funny way of making someone see life in a whole new light and I'm glad that your experience, although it was obviosuly a very difficult time, changed you in a way. At some point in everyone's life they accept death and how random it can be, in my experience this is usually triggered by the death of a loved one, and at that point everything around you and every breathe (in our cases some contain cannabis smoke, haha) seems like that much more of a gift.
Your daughter would want you to be happy, what more could anyone want for someone they love. So keep smoking, stay involved in the cannabis community, and remeber your on the right side of the battle, without the power of "free" choice this is hardly a "free" world and I do not doubt, as many do, the intellegence of the human race and do truly beleive that one day its positive medical, social, and emotinal effects will be decided to far out weigh its few negative physical effects. Much peace and love my friend, remeber weather their is a God or not life is a gift and because death really is so random, every momment is invaluble


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 17, 2010)

hey i hope your little daughter beats it . she is so strong and so ru.


----------



## D9 XTC (Dec 17, 2010)

I decided to read your post just cuz I'm dating a Canadian girl. Tell you what tho it bout made me cry.


----------



## Darkstreets (Dec 17, 2010)

i feel for you and truly hope that everything works out for the best.


----------



## matt4200 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey man im not from Canada but im close in minnesota! 
I'm really sorry about your daughter. I wish the Dr's would have at least tried medical marijuana! 
It probably would help..


----------



## canuckgrow (Feb 11, 2011)

Update: Becca is done with Chemo now her body has had enough. She is going home today to live out what is left of her life. Which we are told is 6-8weeks,,,,, Seems pertinent for me to mention that she did finally recieve a reccomendation for MMJ from another Dr. and signed off by a social worker for palliative care at the hospital. We are just waiting on her card. Sad times for Canuckgrow


----------



## doyoulikegreen (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your daughter. :/

Thank you for writing about your journey. I think you did an incredible job along the way and are a very strong point of proof that marijuana does not ruin lives, it does the exact opposite.

Take it easy man,

A fellow Canuck


----------



## supermoto (Feb 13, 2011)

Im so sorry I really feel for you man. We are lucky to live in a country where we can get medical cannabis to the people who are in desperate need. If you live in toronto go to a compassion club with some medical forms that discuss your daughters condition and they should be able to provide cannabis right then and there. Also you might want to check out the effects of hemp oil at http://phoenixtears.ca/ because of its effects on tumors and cancer. Your story is really touching. Stay strong for her and my best wishes go out to you and your family.


----------



## mugan (Jun 2, 2011)

dude read your story and i felt my chest cave in, stay strong brother this war will come to an end its almost hard to believe that people can't see the truth about this plant its ridiculous every time i talk about it to people who are not pro pot they deny the info like its a a moral crime.


----------



## fjkirk (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah man about your daughter thats so fucked man..Im sorry, her dignity is inspiring...it was a great story and you sound like a really nice dude..

Peace.


----------



## incognito5320 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing such a personal story. I'm really at a loss for words. I'm gonna go home and hugs my kids really tight tonight when I get home. Peace to you.


----------



## Airzman22 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow man, thats rough times. Thank you for posting such a personal story on this forum, and good luck. Stay strong.


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 3, 2011)

All the best mate keep strong


----------

